# złapać pana Boga za pięty



## blackvesper

Czy ktoś wie, jak przetłumaczyć powyższe?

Pzdr.


----------



## Rusak963

blackvesper said:


> Czy ktoś wie, jak przetłumaczyć powyższe?
> 
> Pzdr.


This is rather tough. Maybe: to be on cloud nine.


----------



## Thomas1

Albo: walk on air.

Muszę przyznać, że nigdy wcześniej nie spotkałem się ze 'złapać Pana Boga za pięty', znam jedynie 'złapać Pana Boga za nogi'.


----------



## cpuzey1

Also: to be in seventh heaven


----------



## majlo

Cpuzey, doesn't it mean that we're experiencing something pleasant? 

I use _złapać pana boga za nogi_ to describe a situation in which someone thinks he has achieved something very important while usually he, in fact, hasn't. For example, _dostał się na anglistykę i myśli, że złapał pana boga za nogi_.


----------



## Thomas1

Majlo, I think 'złapać Pana Boga za nogi' can be used with both meanings.

EDIT: I agree, however, that the expression is used with the meaning of "I thought I was happy, but..." most of the time.


----------



## majlo

I'm surprised actually because I've never encountered such usage. Thomas, do you, by any chance, have any sources where it was used this way?


----------



## blackvesper

A ja się spotkałam, przynajmniej nauczycielka od polskiego mówiła o złapaniu Pana Boga za pięty. 

Swoją drogą, czy w regulaminie forum jest napisane, że wszędzie trzeba rozmawiać po angielsku...?


----------



## majlo

A czy ja gdzieś napisałem, że nie słyszałem o tym wyrażeniu?


----------



## blackvesper

Nie, kolega wyżej napisał


----------



## majlo

Pewnego razu, była sobie na forum opcja cytowania...


----------



## blackvesper

Ależ do Ciebie też to się odnosiło, zdziwiłam się, że piszecie na forum po angielsku


----------



## majlo

To teraz już zupełnie namieszałaś.  Ja się w ogóle nie odnoszę do regulaminu, bo ten jest dostępny dla każdego i można samemu w nim przeczytać, czy jest nakaz mówienia po angielsku, czy nie.

Natomiast jeśli odnosisz się do wcześniejszego postu, a to przecież zrobiłaś, to powinnaś zacytować post, do którego się odnosisz. Nie zrobiłaś tego i zobacz jakie _confusion_ na tysiąc postów.


----------



## blackvesper

My bad. Ojej, to była ironia, bo się zdziwiłam, że Polacy nie piszą do siebie po polsku na forum poświęconemu j. polskiemu. Mam nadzieję, że wyjaśniłam już jasno o co mi chodziło


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Cpuzey, doesn't it mean that we're experiencing something pleasant?
> 
> I use _złapać pana boga za nogi_ to describe a situation in which someone thinks he has achieved something very important while usually he, in fact, hasn't. For example, _dostał się na anglistykę i myśli, że złapał pana boga za nogi_.


 I agree. I would never use it in the other meaning given in this thread.


----------



## Thomas1

majlo said:


> I'm surprised actually because I've never encountered such usage. Thomas, do you, by any chance, have any sources where it was used this way?


No, I don't, but I've come across it. Would that be sufficient, by any chance? 


blackvesper said:


> A ja się spotkałam, przynajmniej nauczycielka od polskiego mówiła o złapaniu Pana Boga za pięty.


To, że ja się z tym nigdy nie spotkałem nie oznacza że ta wersja nie istnieje...  


blackvesper said:


> Swoją drogą, czy w regulaminie forum jest napisane, że wszędzie trzeba rozmawiać po angielsku...?





majlo said:


> To teraz już zupełnie namieszałaś.  Ja się w ogóle nie odnoszę do regulaminu, bo ten jest dostępny dla każdego i można samemu w nim przeczytać, czy jest nakaz mówienia po angielsku, czy nie.


 Ja zacząłem pisać po polsku, ale skoro odpowiadam na post napisany po angielsku, to automatycznie sam używam angielskiego. 
Co do regulaminu, to o ile sobie dobrze przypominam, podaje, że należy odpowiadać w języku wybranym przez autora wątku w miarę możliwości. Majlo twoje posty na forum czyta się bardzo dobrze po polsku, skąd to upodobanie do angielskiego?


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> No, I don't, but I've come across it. Would that be sufficient, by any chance?



Sure, no problem.  An example would simply prop it up, say, more. 





Thomas1 said:


> Ja zacząłem pisać po polsku, ale skoro odpowiadam na post napisany po angielsku, to automatycznie sam używam angielskiego.
> Co do regulaminu, to o ile sobie dobrze przypominam, podaje, że należy odpowiadać w języku wybranym przez autora wątku w miarę możliwości. Majlo twoje posty na forum czyta się bardzo dobrze po polsku, skąd to upodobanie do angielskiego?



Dziękuję. A po angielsku już nie?   A skąd upodobanie? Takie zboczenie zawodowe.


----------



## Thomas1

Szukajcie a znajdziecie... 
Jerzy  Stuhr, Marek  Mikos - 2000 - Liczba stron: 273 - Widok krótkiego opisu
Pelna  komuna, zelazna kurtyna, Gomulka. Prosze Рana, co to bylo w  latach szescdziesiatych wyjechac za granice... _To bylo Pana  Boga za nogi chwycic_. Zona jest muzykiem. Muzyk zawsze mial  latwiej - jezykiem miedzynarodowym operowal, *...
*http://books.google.pl/books?ei=6YR...ylo+Pana+Boga+za+nogi+chwycic."#search_anchor*
 *


----------

